# Miami Transport



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Some of you were asking about the Miami transport today. Thanks to Sue, Jean, Terrilyn and others I don't know....we transported 1GSD; 2GSD mixes and one terrier mix. Sue pulls from the shelter for several rescues and makes weekly trips to get these dogs out....she and her husband are SPECIAL people.

The 8 mo old GSD; and the beautiful black GSDx (sorry for the lousy picture...she wouldn't stop moving!) went to Heidi's Legacy.


















The GSD mix with SEVEN puppies and the terrier mix went to Brooke's Legacy. The mother and puppies were going to be euth. Puppies are fat and healthy...can't believe it....they usually die in the shelter.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow. Gorgeous dogs. Thank Sue for us from the bottom of our hearts. There are so many in Miami, it breaks my heart. It does take a special person. I did my first temp foster and transport over the last two weeks and it killed me emotionally to let him go. I can't imagine doing it week in and week out, and seeing so many abused. That takes amazing strength.


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank Sue for being able to do this. The GSD situation in Miami is really out of control. I noticed that even Friends Forever - which never had GSDs, now has some in the foster homes and shelter.

I will help as I can with funds as I do not have the emotional strength to do what Sue does. 

Mary Lou


----------

